# And what about Windows?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Aside from android, there are lots of laptops and desktops and media PCs out there running Windows located in areas of the home without TV, a Windows client sure would be handy.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I would think a windows 8 app makes sense as there will be some (many?) win 8 phones & tablets but it really doesn't appear there is going to be a app for normal win/mac/linux computers. But who knows with win 8 the lines between phone, tablet, and computers are being blurred together even more.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TiVo Desktop badly needs an update to not only support the Stream but also to act as a server *streaming* (not copying) shows back to TiVos as well. Chances of that actually happening? Zilch.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Does anyone know who is writing the Tablet software for TiVo? 

Windows 8 isn't out yet, so I am sure it isn't on their radar screen at this point. And for it to get any priority - W8 tablets are going to have to show significant adotion.

Also, I suspect with the open file system native to Windows - it may take more effort to secure the stream. 

Either way, I plan on being an early adopter. But, when it comes to TiVo I tend to be a little less optimistic on the speed of development.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> TiVo Desktop badly needs an update to not only support the Stream but also to act as a server *streaming* (not copying) shows back to TiVos as well. Chances of that actually happening? Zilch.


Maybe...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=492612

Dan


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Ok. As quick as I posted that I found a solution. You need to press HARD on the folder to open it. If you just tap it, it will crash. But if you put your finger on the folder until it opens, it works fine. A bug but not unbeatable.


----------



## pcbrew (Mar 15, 2008)

Austin Bike said:


> Ok. As quick as I posted that I found a solution. You need to press HARD on the folder to open it. If you just tap it, it will crash. But if you put your finger on the folder until it opens, it works fine. A bug but not unbeatable.


Was this post supposed to go in the iOS6 thread?


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

pcbrew said:


> Was this post supposed to go in the iOS6 thread?


yeah, one too many vodka and frescas this evening....


----------



## mikebaratta (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anyone know what the Tivo app uses to determine if your Tivo box has "Network Remote Control" enabled?

I have the Tivo Android app running on my Windows 7 machine, but can't get past the "Enable Network Remote Control" screen. I have two tivos, both with network remote control enabled, and the iPhone app connects fine. Thinking maybe it's Windows Firewall blocking but I thought I "allowed" everything.

If I can get past this (and Tivo updates the Android app to work with the stream) we could have an unofficial windows app.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mikebaratta said:


> Does anyone know what the Tivo app uses to determine if your Tivo box has "Network Remote Control" enabled?
> 
> I have the Tivo Android app running on my Windows 7 machine, but can't get past the "Enable Network Remote Control" screen. I have two tivos, both with network remote control enabled, and the iPhone app connects fine. Thinking maybe it's Windows Firewall blocking but I thought I "allowed" everything.
> 
> ...


 I think it looks for "_tivo-mindrpc._tcp.local" Bonjour (MDNS) broadcasts. See:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8464919#post8464919


----------

